
Angela Merkel urges EU to seize control of data from US tech titans - cyrksoft
https://www.ft.com/content/956ccaa6-0537-11ea-9afa-d9e2401fa7ca
======
el_programmador
They already have GDPR, don't they?

~~~
cyrksoft
The article is about servers. They want a European version of
AWS/Microsoft/Google instead of “outsourcing” their data.

